# Chengdu - lets travel and sports together



## somewherecd (Oct 13, 2015)

I have just moved to Chengdu to work and looking for some new friends who are interested to do sports and travel together, anyone interested?

I am from Hong Kong, female, Chinese


----------



## GregoryInChengdu (Nov 16, 2015)

*Moving to Chengdu*



somewherecd said:


> I have just moved to Chengdu to work and looking for some new friends who are interested to do sports and travel together, anyone interested?
> 
> I am from Hong Kong, female, Chinese


Hi! Moving from Las Vegas, USA to Chengdu, China next week for an internship. How is your experience so far?


----------

